# Bohemian Jerky



## travcoman45 (Jan 30, 2010)

Been a hankerin fer some jerky lately so tadays the day. Took 3 pounds ground beef an added in some a my bohemian (Garlic) sausage seasonin an heres what we got so far.



On the dehydrator. Post some more pics when there finished up. 
__________________


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

That's looking good!  Waiting for the finished results.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's the finished jerky.

Very good taste an texture like always, but needs a tad more garlic.  Ain't bad though, it's goin fast!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2010)

Man that looks fantastic -


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks Great Tip...


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

I need to try making jerkey with my jerkey gun. I have always just used my slicer and cut up roasts. Good looking jerkey.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hay RB you can have my gun if you want it. I like the old slicer and a good roast for my jerky. I make it from time to time and it's the best when I slice up some plane ole meat and season it. Now I would use tip's recipe if he would share it.???


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks great, I need to try ground jerky some day. I always just slice up a roast. Nice Tip!


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job I love jerky. Working in the garage need a snack. BAM there it is jiust enjoy.


----------

